
After 20 Years of Web Development, I Am Ready for Disruption - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/after-20-years-of-web-development-i-am-ready-for-disruption-feh3tp1
======
frogperson
Someone needs to invent a new browser that expects something other than
HTML/CSS/JS over http.

Maybe the new browser has a bunch of built in widgets and runs in a sandox. It
would be cool if you could browse to a URL to run something that felt like a
traditional app.

------
kapakos
I personally don’t think that JavaScript will die anytime soon. The amount of
JS written in the last ~5 years alone is enormous. But I understand that FE
development isn’t as challenging as it used to be. I used to be a backend
developer coding in C# mostly and I loved it. At some point everything shifted
to the browser and I ended up writing only JS. Bored, I picked up Clojure and
I’m fascinated. It doesn’t have the popularity of Rust but it is fun to write
code again.

------
big_paps
so what ..

